# My female wont release eggs!!!! Question!!!



## Olivia21 (Feb 11, 2010)

So Spike is finelly done with his bubble nest and Pearl is full with eggs!! i finelly let her go out of her hurricane glass and shes swimming with her head down ready to be squeezed. 

Spike led her to the nest and she followed and he squeezed her and nothing. He squeezed her about 6 times and only three eggs came out. She still following him wanting to be squeezed and he squeezes her but only a few come out at a time....now my husbands telling me he thinks theyre eating the eggs....what should i do??? and is this normal???


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You need to give them more time IMO/E, I have had pairs spawn for up to 6 hours with multi embraces with and without eggs. If this is the first time for them to spawn it can take some time, you know they are finished when she either goes and hides or he runs her off and keeps running her off anytime she comes to the nest. They may or may not be eating the eggs and its not uncommon for the female to eat some of them or the male if they are not fertilized, can you see any in the nest


----------



## Olivia21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> You need to give them more time IMO/E, I have had pairs spawn for up to 6 hours with multi embraces with and without eggs. If this is the first time for them to spawn it can take some time, you know they are finished when she either goes and hides or he runs her off and keeps running her off anytime she comes to the nest. They may or may not be eating the eggs and its not uncommon for the female to eat some of them or the male if they are not fertilized, can you see any in the nest


 
oh ok...thank you. well eventually she did start releasing more and more eggs. they kept embracing for a good 1 to 2 hrs. i would have left her there longer but my bozo husband told me to take her out.... lol is that ok or should i have left them to finish?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would have left them to finish, but as long as you have eggs in the nest..... I would not put her back in though.
Also what are your plans for fry food, I like to keep at least 3 different live food cultures growing at all times for mine


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> You need to give them more time IMO/E, I have had pairs spawn for up to 6 hours with multi embraces with and without eggs. If this is the first time for them to spawn it can take some time, you know they are finished when she either goes and hides or he runs her off and keeps running her off anytime she comes to the nest. They may or may not be eating the eggs and its not uncommon for the female to eat some of them or the male if they are not fertilized, can you see any in the nest


 Yup yup and yup. My spawn in October didn't have anything for a few hours and then bada bing a bunch of eggs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> I would have left them to finish, but as long as you have eggs in the nest..... I would not put her back in though.
> Also what are your plans for fry food, I like to keep at least 3 different live food cultures growing at all times for mine


Three. Hmm maybe I should try that. I use live plants for infusoria and brine shrip and now I'm trying the Hikari First Bites.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I try and I say try..lol...to just spawn in the spring and summer but I am working on a very special Betta..but anyway, I do the plants and snail to get the infusoria for first foods and the BBS with yolk sac, once yolk sac is used I will supplement the BBS with selcon (saltwater supplement) to prevent vitamin issues that can affect fry related to nutrition... and then I like to add white worms in small amount in the week 2-3 area depending on growth due to the high fat content, I also keep daphina going all the times, seed shrimp and other natural micro critters that happen naturally in the heavy soil based tanks. I don't intro non-live foods until week 6-8 again depending on G/D of fry.
I have got an experiment going right now on feeding/foods and the NPT effects on growth and development of Betta splendens fry...results pending.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> I try and I say try..lol...to just spawn in the spring and summer but I am working on a very special Betta..but anyway, I do the plants and snail to get the infusoria for first foods and the BBS with yolk sac, once yolk sac is used I will supplement the BBS with selcon (saltwater supplement) to prevent vitamin issues that can affect fry related to nutrition... and then I like to add white worms in small amount in the week 2-3 area depending on growth due to the high fat content, I also keep daphina going all the times, seed shrimp and other natural micro critters that happen naturally in the heavy soil based tanks. I don't intro non-live foods until week 6-8 again depending on G/D of fry.
> I have got an experiment going right now on feeding/foods and the NPT effects on growth and development of Betta splendens fry...results pending.....


 You mentioned special betta. Now spill those are the rules jkjk.

I've just stuck with BBS and plenty of water changes but I notice I get fewer but stronger fry.


----------



## Olivia21 (Feb 11, 2010)

as for the food i have a live water sprite plant, black worms, and frozen brine shrimp. Im in the process of trying to find live micro worms but so far i cant find a store that has them . 

how long before i have to feed them after they finish the infusoria from the water sprite?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll probably have to order the micro worms online.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You can get micro worms on ebay for about 5 bucks including shipping.


----------

